# GB Tax Return employed in France



## deans11 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello, 

I'm after advice about declaring French earnings on a UK tax return.

I took up employment in France in January 2019 for a French company.

I was self-employed in the UK before that and I have to submit a tax return for 2018/2019.

Do I just declare my French income from when I started this job to the end of the UK tax year (April 2019) on my UK tax return for 18/19? 

And then when I do my first french tax return, mention that I've already declared earnings for Jan 2019 - April 2019 on my UK return?

Or is it more complicated than that...

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's probably a little more complicated than that. Assuming you are currently resident in France, the first concept you need to understand is that the two countries' tax declarations are completely separate and independent documents. What you report on one has NO effect on what you report on the other.

I assume the UK wants your "worldwide income" just like the French tax authority does. So, you file your UK return, listing your worldwide income - i.e. your UK self employment income and your French income for the January to April time frame however you normally would, taking advantage of any and all mechanisms to avoid double taxation of the French employment income. Depends on the UK residency rules - are you considered tax resident in the UK for that Jan - April time period? If you have permanently relocated to France, I believe you have to file something with the tax authority in the UK to formally give up your UK tax residence.

For France, you file on a calendar year basis and report all earnings from January through December (or until whatever date when you move back to the UK - recording that address and the date of your move on your French declaration). Your French employer should be withholding some amount of earnings against your income taxes, along with whatever deductions are being taken for social insurances (cotisations).


----------

